

Injunction against Uber in Germany lifted - Tomte
http://blog.uber.com/EntscheidungEN

======
Tomte
Court believes that the decision was materially correct, but oral arguments
have convinced it that the supposed urgency isn't there.

Case to continue in regular court proceedings.

